# Hollow metal door and screws.



## dturnip1 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi!
We have a hollow metal door from the house to the garage to which is attached one of these automatic door-closing mechanisms. I noticed today that the screws have come out of the door and now unable to tighten because the screw hole is larger than the screw. Is there any way to fix this other than buying larger screws? Even if I do buy larger screws, how do I stop this from happening again?
thanks,
doris


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

if the closer has to stay in that exact location, what I would do is make a template of the closer, take it to a sheet metal fabricator who could cut it from some heavy gauge sheet metal than pop rivet it to the existing door and drill and install the same screws into the new skin at least the sheet metal would be of a heavier gauge. that's one idea! more will come good luck BOB


----------



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

If its possible once you have the closer re-mounted, maybe try and "loosen" the tension to make it easier to open which should take presser off the "weak" point, being the mounting screws.

Your local hardware store may also have some small sheets of metal.

Or 
You could drill the holes all the way through the door and use longer bolts with washers and lock-nuts (not knowing if esthetic's will be a factor).


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Nov 4, 2008)

I would take that thing off and buy some spring hinges! You can even adjust them to close harder or softer!:yes:


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Most HM doors have a reinforcement plate for the closer mounting area inside the door to give more material for the screws to attach to. 

Even if that is there its not unusual for the screws to pull loose if the door is over extended at opening.

Thru bolt grommet nuts or sex bolts along with the matching machine screws will allow you to remount the closer without having to relocate it.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

buletbob said:


> if the closer has to stay in that exact location, what I would do is make a template of the closer, take it to a sheet metal fabricator who could cut it from some heavy gauge sheet metal than pop rivet it to the existing door and drill and install the same screws into the new skin at least the sheet metal would be of a heavier gauge. that's one idea! more will come good luck BOB


This is going to be the best option.

As far as some of the other suggestions:

Store bought sheet metal will not hold the closer and the weight of the door.

Installing a thru-bolt system, will put stress on the opposing side of the door, which is not re-inforced, and will warp it from the closer compression stress.


----------

